# Meet My Lowchen Puppies



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

They are one week old tomorrow.
All born are females, Im so happy.

B&W female









Sable female









B&W female









Black, White and Sable female


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

B&W female









And their parents. Both are Australian Champions
Shrek









and mummy Trixie


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

wow they are so tiny  

Are you keeping them all?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Hell no  Only one for showing. I prefer to keep checking as they grow to see everything I like. 3 other show homes lined up, so hopefully I have enough show prospects for all of us 

At this stage, I love the colouring of girl 1 & 2. 
Girl 2 will change into a sable, they start off dark but she will be very light when fully mature. May even have silver in her. 
Unfortunately I cant choose a pup because of its the colouring


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

ToddW said:


> wow they are so tiny


Oh and they arent tiny really, they are actually bigger and quicker growing than mini poodles. Although its rare one would grow over 15 inchs.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I love them.. and what great flash they have. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou JS. Im updating the pics today sometime because they are one week old now. Cant believe how much they have grown


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Unfortunately I haven't been able to see any of the pics you've posted.  I think it's a problem with my computer.

I'm sure they're beautiful though!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't see the pictures either -


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry guys, having puter problems and it wiped them out of photobucket. Here they are again

Girl 1









Girl 2









Girl 3









Girl 4


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Girl 5


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

they are so cute - do you have pix of the adults? I never saw a lochen


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

This is the sire *Shrek










Dam *Trixie*


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow they are beautiful - never saw one.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou Pamela. Yes a pretty rare breed. Not too many ppl own them  which is a shame, very similar to the poodle attitude, bounce, boing, hyper  loving temperament, honest dogs and loyal.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, never seen that breed of dog before, very cute hair cuts, lol!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I love Lowchen's they were one of the breeds I looked inot before settling on the Poodle. I know a woman who has one and he is just stunning and so sweet and smart.

I'll take girl 3 please!  haha they are adorable and the parents are stunning.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm absolutely in love with that spotted behind!

Very beautiful animals! I've never seen a lowchen in person


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Wow, never seen that breed of dog before, very cute hair cuts, lol!
> Thanks for sharing!


Yeah it looks like a poodle haircut lol. Same as we do with poodles called the continental clip.



Purple Poodle said:


> I love Lowchen's they were one of the breeds I looked inot before settling on the Poodle. I know a woman who has one and he is just stunning and so sweet and smart.
> 
> I'll take girl 3 please!  haha they are adorable and the parents are stunning.


lol girl no3 coming up. yes they are smart, alot here in Australia are doing obedience and agility with them. Very intelligent breed but poodles IMO are smarter still.



Kela said:


> I'm absolutely in love with that spotted behind!
> 
> Very beautiful animals! I've never seen a lowchen in person


lol, the first time I seen the spot I said "yuk"  Then I was told it was a good thing to see in lowchen. I have got use to it now.
If they are pets you can clip the whole body, they grow hair just like a poodle but have more of a terrior head I think.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

When you get the time, Sivaro, make sure to take some
new pictures of the Lowchen pups for us all to see!
How old are they now?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh there is always time for updates, I just didnt think anyone was interested. I took these during the week, have to wash them up this week and see how they look now that they are getting more hair 

Girl 1









Girl 2









Girl 3









Girl 4


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Girl 5









And just some random cute shots of girl 2


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

How Cute! I like Girl #2, she is different,lol!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

She is gorgeous isnt she. Lelune on here is trying to pinch her off me


----------

